# Manhattan ACC 12yr old Max, Stunning, URGENT



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I've emailed others about this dog, hoping for a miracle....










*Urgent - Manhattan* 
Manhattan

MAX - A0928008

NEUTERED MALE, TAN / BLACK, GERM SHEPHERD, 12 yrs
... OWNER SUR - ONHOLDHERE, HOLD FOR ID Reason LLORDPRIVA 
Intake condition GERIATRIC Intake Date 03/30/2012, From NY 10463, DueOut Date 03/30/2012

Medical Behavior Evaluation GREEN 
Medical Summary Scanned pos# 985121007787755 BRIGHT, ALERT, RESPONSIVE, HYDRATED PHYSICAL EXAM geriatric ataxic on hind legs neutered male ear infection- ears cleaned freindly dog nosf 
Weight 88.0

A volunteer writes: My heart sank when I found Max, a noble elderly German Shepherd in a kennel after 12 years of faithful duty to humans. Max is breathtaking. I can only imagine what a proud representative of his breed he must have been in his prime. Max is happy to come out of his den. He walks quite well and even climbs up and down the stairs. His hips show weakness when he rests but support him very well when he walks. He is so very much housetrained. Max has beautiful copper eyes. He exhales goodness.He seems so thankful to have found a friend... He loves to be petted and talked to. Max is a family pet. He has served his owners for so many years and now that they have moved to housing not allowing pets, it falls upon us to find Max the home he deserves to spend the rest of his life. Max is at the Manhattan Care Center. Will you give him the key to your home and heart?

Additional Pic: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=403454143000804&set=a.398232953522923.102343.152876678058553&type=3&theater

Original Thread: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=402250363121182&set=a.161896683823219.39456.152876678058553&type=3&theater

DO NOT call and say you are adopting unless you truly intend on physically going to the shelter to adopt the dog. It ties up phones lines and is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone for someone who is purposely not going to show up. They need every free second of their time to answer calls, assist actual adopters, process intakes, and care for the animals. More importantly, they will note the dog’s file that an adopter is en route which will prevent an actual adopter from saving the dog. This is considered a "fake adoption" hold and that is how dogs fall through the cracks and end up being killed.

For more information on adopting, please visit our website: urgentdeathrowdogs.org and click on “How You Can Help.” There are also helpful links with information on each main album description.

Manhattan 212-722-4939 (hit 0 for operator, do not leave a message. May need to hit 0 a few times)!!See More
AC&C — Manhattan Animal Care Center212-722-4939326 East 110th StreetNew York, NY 10029(between 1st and 2nd Avenues)Shelter Hours: 8:00am to 8:00pm, 7 Days a WeekAdoption Hours: Noon to 7:00pm, 7 Days a WeekClosed on All HolidaysDirections:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Max .


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Woody's Place is back-up rescue for this boy. I'm told that he has some one to rescue/adopt him, but we want to make sure if that falls thru, there is back up. Several NY rescue volunteers have been very helpful trying to get him out of there.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I would absolutely take him if I were in New York. So glad to hear there is a rescue on the ready.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

This makes me so mad!! How could someone abandon this dog at this point in him life. 

I really hate people some times....

If the adoptor fall through and if we can find a way to get him to Georgia, I'll be happy to take him! He can live out his life here on the farm....


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I received this CL listing via email by x-posting. He seems to have been pulled and is in the Boston area now, looking for a foster home:
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pet/2974965545.html
He was listed on PF with a FL based rescue organization S.H.A.R.E. - Shepherd Help And Rescue Effort, but the PF listing is gone.


----------

